
Another storage upstart pops up: Say hello to OSNEXUS - justinclift
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2016/02/15/osnexus_storage_startup/
======
justinclift
Seems interesting. It's Ceph + Gluster, and useful management console. With
support. :)

